# Help please



## Lara (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi, 
So as you've probably guessed I'm new here, and to be honest, have no experience whatsoever with "classical" music.

So, this is why I need your help. I'm in high school writing a speech for an English major. My speech is set in late 18th century Boston, and feature a Catholic preacher and Freemason. The mood of the preacher speech is very dark and I really want music to feature in the background that heightens this. Unfortunately, I'm only allowed to use music from the time. Basically, I'm looking for classical peices that are dark, brooding and tumultuous. Not sure if anyone here is also a fan on the modern genre Post-Rock, but basically I want it to sound like something along the lines of this-




,
but from the 18th century.

Sorry that was so long! 
Thanks 

Also, doesn't have to be American composers. I could only really find two that fit the requirements of the time, Anthony Philip Heinrich and William Billings.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

billings, jeremiah ingalls...

or

search for 'idumea' on youtube.

dj


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Mozart*

Mozart - Don Giovanni Overture

Orchestral, starts dark and somber, then turns intense and rousing

or

Mozart's Requiem Mass (K. 626) - it is also dark.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i was thinking that requiem, too...'idumea' is certainly gruesome in mood, though...prostestant more than catholic for sure, but it's good backround music.


----------

